# Αγγελίες > [Προσφορά / Ζήτηση Εργασίας] >  >  Ηλεκτρονικός

## her

ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΌΣ με πείρα, για στελέχωση εξωτερικού συνεργείου για εγκαταστάσεις και επισκευές θυροτηλεοράσεων, θυροτηλεφώνων, καμερών, συναγερμών, κεραιών tv, δορυφορικών συστημάτων.
Απαραίτητη η προϋπηρεσία.
Έδρα Αργυρούπολη
Πληροφορίες pm

----------

